# Post photo that describes your present University experience



## .95596 (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)




----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## IRSadface (Nov 4, 2012)




----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

especially in psychology lol

we get 65 multiple choice questions, and 1-3 essays which we have to finish in an hour and 15mins


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

ACCV93 said:


>


lol so true, if they separated it, exams would be so much easier to study for


----------

